# Looking for CBT buddy in NYC



## eponine (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey, I'm doing CBT on a social phobia of eating in public. It's my second month of exposures. I want to do exposures with someone who can help challenge my thoughts out loud and work through CBT stuff in the moment. I'd help you out the same way. Is there anyone also doing CBT who'd be up for meeting up, doing exposures together, and helping each other challenge thoughts?

Around my age (19) would be great but not a necessity.

Thanks!


----------

